# Umleitungen auf der PUR!!!



## snoopy-bike (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

aufgrund von Holzeinschlag durch Saarforst musste in zwei Teilbereichen die PUR kurzfristig, für die Dauer der Arbeiten, verlegt werden!

Es handelt sich hierbei um Streckenabschnitte der *BLAU* als auch der *GRÜN* im nördlichen Bereich von St. Ingbert!!

1. Bereich "Gehnbach":

Nach Querung der Landstraße in Richtung Schnappbach, geht die PUR scharf links an einem alleinstehendem Haus (rechter Hand) mitten im Wald vorbei, mit anschließender Bachüberfahrt, nach der Überfahrt verläuft die PUR normaler Weise direkt nach links (Single-Trail) bergauf Richtung Schüren. 
Ab hier läuft nun die PUR (begrenzte Zeitspanne) nach rechts (auch über Single Trails) bis zu einem kleinem Weiher (in der Nähe des DRK-Erholungsheimes / Altenheimes), dort links am Weiher vorbei, später Bachlauf querend und Single Trail bergauf bis zu einem Brunnen, dann Hauptweg nach links bis nächste Krzg. und geradeaus in Single Trail, dann ist man wieder auf der offiziellen Strecke und fährt den letzten Anstieg nach Schüren hoch! 
Topp Alternative und was NEUES undbedingt mal testen!!

2. Bereich Ruhbachtal / Anstieg nach Elversberg

Den Abzeig aus dem Ruhbachtal auf die Gastrasse (links) ist z.Zt. nicht möglich, statt dessen geradeaus weiter, später links (hinter Schrebergärten vorbei bis offizielle Strecke!


*ACHTUNG!! Alle Umleitungen sind offiziell ausgeschildert!! Daher ist das Befahren auch OHNE diese Wegebeschreibung möglich!!*

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!!


----------



## Dr.Slown (3. Dezember 2010)

Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstel (3. Dezember 2010)

Danke !!!
Ihr macht gute Arbeit!


----------



## Laktatbolzen (3. Dezember 2010)

Danke !!!


----------



## MisterHenry (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin über Weihnachten in Bereich NK. Hat ein Ortsansässiger Lust mir die Strecke zu zeigen ?

Gruß,

MisterHenry


----------



## Dr.Slown (12. Dezember 2010)

gerne,
 wenns zeitlich passt, wäre ich dabei.

würde mich per pm melden.

gruß Doc


----------



## MisterHenry (12. Dezember 2010)

nicht so schüchtern. Ich bin ein Spieser Bub.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (13. Dezember 2010)

falls wider Erwarten die Welt nicht untergeht und mir das Christkind einen noch größeren Bauch schenkt, werde ich wohl an Weihnachten auf der PUR und in der Umgebung IGB unterwegs sein.
Ich melde mich dann nochmal bei dir per PM oder du kannst auch anrufen: 0178/1961784

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Dr.Slown (14. Dezember 2010)

MisterHenry schrieb:


> nicht so schüchtern. Ich bin ein Spieser Bub.




Nobody´s perfect

ne mal im ernst, wären dann ja schon 3

gruß


----------



## LatteMacchiato (24. Dezember 2010)

also die Welt ist nicht untergegangen. Werde also morgen früh eine kleine Tour drehen. Starten werde ich so um 9.00Uhr in Sulzbach, Richtung Elversberg auf der Strecke der PUR. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust sich anzuschließen und die Weihnachtskalorien abzutrainieren.
Zeitlich bin ich relativ flexibel und könnte auch etwas später starten für die Langschläfer

Gruß


----------



## Peter Lang (22. März 2011)

Ich bin heute mal wieder die Abfahrt am Kahlenberg runtergefahren. Da hat der Saarforst aber ganze Arbeit geleistet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (23. März 2011)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Ich bin heute mal wieder die Abfahrt am Kahlenberg runtergefahren. Da hat der Saarforst aber ganze Arbeit geleistet



In der Tat ist am Kahlenberg - was die Abfahrt betrifft - eine Umleitung über die Asphaltstrasse eingerichtet worden... 

Ja, im Moment sind die Eingriffe, zumindest was den subjektiven Eindruck angeht, recht massiv. Dies hängt nach Aussage vom Forst mit der naturnahen Waldwirtschaft zusammen. Früher wurde ein sog. Kahlschlag an einer Stelle gemacht, dann hat es wieder 30 - 40 Jahre gedauert, bis man nochmals an die gleiche Stelle ging. Heute forstet man den Bestand durch, was wiederum heißt, dass man öfters (5 Jahre)  in den gleichen Waldgebieten tätig ist.
Schade ist dass die Trails darunter sehr leiden, da durch die großen, voluminösen Reifen die Wege und Pfade i. d. R. selbst zerstört werden - der Boden aber ansich weniger stark verdichtet wird als früher. 

Begeistert bin ich auch nicht davon, aber was will man machen ? Die Strecken liegen alle im Wirtschaftswald, in Naturschutzgebieten geht dafür gar nix - keine Genehmigung für Strecken etc. !! Bleibt die Hoffnung, dass sich das Ganze schnell wieder regeneriert...


----------



## Peter Lang (23. März 2011)

Ist schon klar, die Umleitung hatte ich auch gesehen. Aber wenn man den Trail vorher kannte und den jetzigen Zustand sieht, ist man im ersten Moment doch etwas geschockt.


----------



## onlyforchicks (23. März 2011)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Ich bin heute mal wieder die Abfahrt am Kahlenberg runtergefahren. Da hat der Saarforst aber ganze Arbeit geleistet


 
Das war nicht der Saarforst selbst, sondern eine Privatfirma, die als Subunternehmer für Saarforst arbeitet.

Ich weiss, das macht im Ergebniss nichts aus , ist trotzdem bescheiden.


----------



## Peter Lang (11. April 2011)

Wenn der Saarforst die Trails auf seine Art bearbeitet hab ich ja irgendwie noch Verständniss dafür. 
Aber heute bin ich mal wieder den DB Trail gefahren, da haben doch irgendwelche Spaßvögel unten an der letzten Stufe rumgewerkelt. Zum Teil versucht die Wurzel abzuhacken an der Seite die Böschung bearbeitet und unterhalb der Stufe Betonbrocken und Sandssteine eingebaut. Das muß doch wirklich nicht sein.Wenn man die Stelle nicht schaft, steigt man halt ab und schiebt das Stück.


----------



## snoopy-bike (12. April 2011)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Wenn der Saarforst die Trails auf seine Art bearbeitet hab ich ja irgendwie noch Verständniss dafür.
> Aber heute bin ich mal wieder den DB Trail gefahren, da haben doch irgendwelche Spaßvögel unten an der letzten Stufe rumgewerkelt. Zum Teil versucht die Wurzel abzuhacken an der Seite die Böschung bearbeitet und unterhalb der Stufe Betonbrocken und Sandssteine eingebaut. Das muß doch wirklich nicht sein.Wenn man die Stelle nicht schaft, steigt man halt ab und schiebt das Stück.



Das war keine offizielle Aktion!
Weder vom RSC wegen der Marathonstrecke noch vom Unterhalter der PUR!
Kann sein, dass das für den Marathon geändert wird.

VG


----------



## Peter Lang (12. April 2011)

Da hab ich mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Ich habe nie gedacht das das vom RSC oder den Betreibern der PUR gemacht wurde. Und bevor hier der Eindruck entsteht ich würde nur meckern, die Pur find ich echt klasse. Und es ist toll wie viele Leute sich dort mit viel Herzblut in ihrer Freizeit engagieren.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (18. April 2011)

Ich weiß dass der thread hier schon etwas älter ist, aber ist die Umleitung im Bereich Gehnbach noch ausgeschildert ?

War gestern auf der Grünen PUR unterwegs und habe mich von Rentrisch aus kommend ganz normal am Rande des Kräftemangels bis zum Parkplatz Schüren gekämpft. Oder habe ich vor lauter Sauerstoffmangel die Schilder nicht gesehen ? Bin nämlich nicht am Elstersteinpark (oder in der Nähe) rausgekommen.

VG


----------



## snoopy-bike (19. April 2011)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass der thread hier schon etwas älter ist, aber ist die Umleitung im Bereich Gehnbach noch ausgeschildert ?
> 
> War gestern auf der Grünen PUR unterwegs und habe mich von Rentrisch aus kommend ganz normal am Rande des Kräftemangels bis zum Parkplatz Schüren gekämpft. Oder habe ich vor lauter Sauerstoffmangel die Schilder nicht gesehen ? Bin nämlich nicht am Elstersteinpark (oder in der Nähe) rausgekommen.
> 
> VG



Hallo,

zur Zeit gibt es keine Umleitungen auf der PUR!

Die letzte war am Kahlenberg, der DH, die Abfahrt ist aber wieder befahrbahr... die Schilder stehen auch alle....


----------



## zwente (19. April 2011)

N'abend,

hat zwar nichts mit der Umleitung zu tun,
aber kann es sein das die Pläne der PUR falsch sind? Der "Einstieg-Nord" ist falsch plaziert ist und müsste weiter unten sein (dort wo die beiden Schleifen der blauen sich treffen).


----------



## da rookie (19. April 2011)

hi zwente,

jetzt sag nur, ihr habt euch trotz meiner beschreibung verfahren??? aahhh...kaum bin ich nicht dabei! ;-))
seid ihr die komplette blaue gefahren?


----------



## zwente (20. April 2011)

Ne Verfahren nicht - aber kurz verwirrt, des Schild is halt einfach Falsch ;-)
Als wir unser Feierabend bier getrunken haben standen noch 2 Biker vorm Schild mit null Orientierung!

Klar die ganze blaue!


----------



## harthinterteil (20. April 2011)

Mal ne Frage am Rande, welche der beiden Strecken ist anspruchsvoller? Bin heute das erste mal seit 4 Jahren wieder Rad gefahren und das allererste mal die PUR. War auf der grünen unterwegs von Startpunkt West bis zu der Stelle wo die Autobahnabfahrt St. Ingbert Mitte ist. Da haben mich die Kräfte verlassen und ich bin über die Südstrasse zum Auto geradelt.
An 2 Stellen mußte ich auch absteigen, die Abfahrt vom Elversberger Friedhof runter (der Abschnitt mit den 3 Strichen, rechts sind da noch paar Stufen), da hats mich in der Kurve beinahe abgelegt und der Anstieg irgendwo zwischen Rohrbach und St. Ingbert (auch mit 3 Strichen), da ist mir echt ein Rätsel wie man da hoch kommt...hatte schon Probleme zu Fuß hoch zu kommen.
Ist die blaue Strecke noch Anspruchsvoller???


----------



## crazyeddie (20. April 2011)

die beiden zusatzschleifen, durch die sich die blaue am stiefel von der grünen unterscheidet, haben schon ein paar anspruchsvolle stellen. ansonsten hält es sich aber in grenzen. auf der grünen hast du dann ja auch noch den db-trail verpasst.


----------



## snoopy-bike (19. Oktober 2011)

*ACHTUNG NEUE UMLEITUNGEN !​**Gefahrenstellen!​*
Auf der PUR (blau und grün) sind aktuell zwei neue Umleitungen wegen umfangreicher Forstarbeiten eingerichtet worden, bzw. werden derzeit eingerichtet:

1. hinter der Querung der Landstraße nach Dudweiler (L 250) geht die Pur normaler Weise auf dem breiten Höhenweg in Richtung Neuweiler, hier wird z. Zt. die PUR entgegen der RÜCKFAHRT der blauen PUR, direkt hinter der Schranke nach rechts Umgeleitet! -> im Bereich des steilen Wiesenhanges führt die Umleitung wieder auf die "normale" Strecke. 

2. nach der Querung der Landstraße nach Schnappbach (L 244) - (hinter der alten Rodelbahn) führt die PUR (blau und grün) weiter an einem Einsiedler Haus mit anschließender Bachüberfahrt, nach einem kurzen Anstieg, wird ab hier die PUR nach rechts umgeleitet (Großraum Schüren) und über eine derzeitige provisorisch ausgeschilderte Umleitungsstrecke bis zum Anstieg nach Schüren geführt, ab dort ist die PUR wieder ohne Umleitung.

3. Bitte VORSICHT im Bereich "In der Aue" in St. Ingbert (PUR grün) - die Aue wird eingegrenzt durch die St. Ingberter Oststraße, die L 119 (ehem B40) und die Bahnlinie - nach dem Steilanstieg am Hundedressurplatz (Oststraße) sind im oberen flachen Bereich (alles Single Trails) mehrere Erdlöcher - sieht aus wie von Hunden gebuddelt - bitte Aufmerksam fahren, insbesondere jetzt wo das Laub fällt!!

4. Bitte auch Vorsicht im Schmelzer Wald, nach etwa 1 km, kurz bevor man für ein kurzes Stück auf den Hauptweg fährt (der kommt vom Leibniz-Gymnasium) ist auch in einem Singletrail solch ein Erdloch (Hund)!

5. Im Bereich des Steinbruchs haben irgendwelche "Helden" Anlieger gebaut! Die Stadt und der Forst dulden KEINE Veränderungen an der PUR!!! Also, wer es getan hat sollte seine "Heldentat" schnellstmöglich wieder beseitigen! Wenn schon so was, dann *bitte nicht *auf einer *TOURISTISCHEN STRECKE!!!!*.

In diesem Zusammenhang sei erwähnt, dass der RSC bemüht ist einen mehr oder minder offiziellen Steil-Slalomkurs (DH) zu bauen! Aber NICHT auf der PUR!! 
Wer sich an den Arbeiten hierzu beteiligen möchte, kann sich gerne per PIN bei mir melden - Hilfe wird immer benötigt! Die Sache ist aber noch nicht genehmigt!!
... also Ball flach halten!!

Viele Grüße


----------



## 3-eleven (3. November 2011)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> 1. hinter der Querung der Landstraße nach Dudweiler (L 250) geht die Pur normaler Weise auf dem breiten Höhenweg in Richtung Neuweiler, hier wird z. Zt. die PUR entgegen der RÜCKFAHRT der blauen PUR, direkt hinter der Schranke nach rechts Umgeleitet! -> im Bereich des steilen Wiesenhanges führt die Umleitung wieder auf die "normale" Strecke.


 
Diese Umleitung besteht nicht mehr


----------



## medicus41 (20. November 2011)

Auf der Blauen haben sich einige Spassvögel daran gemacht die Wegweiser mal ein wenig in die andere Richtung zu weisen. Habe 2 Stück heute wieder korrekt drangemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppo73 (24. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich will jetzt nicht ein neues Thema aufmachen, aber ich denke hier bin ich nicht falsch.
Da ich schon viel von der Pur gelesen und gehört habe würde ich sie jetzt auch gerne mal fahren. 
Hätte denn jemand von den Locels Zeit und Lust mir am Samstag 26.11.11 die Strecke zu zeigen?

Gruß Kalle


----------



## LatteMacchiato (24. November 2011)

ich bin zwar am Samstag auf der PUR unterwegs, aber wohl etwas früh 
zwischen 7.30 und 8Uhr wollte ich starten damit ich vor 12 wieder zu Hause bin


----------



## Seppo73 (24. November 2011)

nee, so früh funzt das bei mir nicht 
ich könnte frühstens 10 Uhr starten


----------



## LatteMacchiato (24. November 2011)

bin leider ab 12 arbeitstechnisch verplant.
Sonntag hätte ich auch später Zeit


----------



## Seppo73 (25. November 2011)

nee Sonntag geht bei mir net sonst bekomm ich Ärger .
Naja die Strecke ist ja ausgeschildert..
Werde mich dann wohl alleine auf den weg machen müssen. Aber vielleicht erbarmt sich ja noch einer meiner


----------



## harthinterteil (25. November 2011)

Mußt halt darauf achten, wenn du die Grüne befährst, dass die Schilder teilweise verblasst sind. Da sieht das Grün leicht bläulich aus. Nicht irritieren lassen


----------



## Seppo73 (25. November 2011)

Danke für die Info


----------



## snoopy-bike (29. November 2011)

ACHTUNG WICHTIGE INFO:

Am kommenden Samstag, dem 26.11.2011, ist *die PUR* im Bereich von Kreuzung "Spieser Landstraße - Mühlwald - Gebrannter Wald - Rohbach-Tal" *KOMPLETT* (wegen einer forst-eigenen Veranstaltung) *GESPERRT!*

Außerdem sind ab sofort Forstarbeiten im Bereich der "Au" (PUR grün) in St. Ingbert (Bereich Rohrbach-Oststraße bis Bahnbrücke) hier wird eine Umleitung eingerichtet!!

Gruß


----------



## crazyeddie (29. November 2011)

wir haben heute schon den 29.  entweder ist's also der 3.12. oder es ist schon vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (29. November 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> wir haben heute schon den 29.  entweder ist's also der 3.12. oder es ist schon vorbei.



.... ich hänge mal wieder der Zeit hinterher ;-)

Natürlich so wie Du schreibst, ab heute!


----------

